
The complete checklist for debugging neural networks - gidim
https://towardsdatascience.com/checklist-for-debugging-neural-networks-d8b2a9434f21
======
tabtab
Making AI more like accounting rather than Dr. Wildhair's lab is why _factor
tables_ could be a better alternative to neural nets:
[https://github.com/RowColz/AI](https://github.com/RowColz/AI)

(Don't get me wrong, I like the wild-hair-professor look. But eventually AI
will need more regimentation and discipline.)

